# Mad Hatter RDA



## kelly22 (10/9/15)

Hi guys im looking for any vendors that have stock of the MAD HATTER RDA locally ,i have seen this RDA on youtube and on the internet and thought it looks really cool 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (10/9/15)

@kelly22 I've renamed your thread and moved it to the "Who has stock?" section.


----------



## kelly22 (10/9/15)

@BumbleBee thank you i posted that in a hurry n ran off sorry

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (10/9/15)

kelly22 said:


> @BumbleBee thank you i posted that in a hurry n ran off sorry
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


No worries


----------

